

When the close button doesn't close - chmars
http://www.salon.com/2013/10/07/when_the_close_button_doesnt_close/

======
jloughry
Close button functionality on pop-up windows _could_ be provided (and
enforced) by the OS. The reasoning for it would similar to the "Trusted Path"
requirement in multi-level systems. Fake pop-ups would lack some visually
noticeable clue that is un-spoofable by applications.

